# كتب تعلم الالكترونيات من البداية الي الاحتراف



## ابراهيم الجمل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

 اعرض عليكم كتابين من افضل الكتب لمن يريد تعلم الالكترونيات 
 بهم كل المكونات والقوانين للالكترونيات وفكرة عمل معظم المكونات الالكترونية 
 واحدهما يشرح الالكترونيات عملي وكيفية توصيل المكونات وعمل الدوائر وبه دوائر كثيرة 


من هنا 

http://engineer-programs.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_7158.html
​


----------



## طارق ماهر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## engamr2010a (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم الجمل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## مدحت محمد خليفة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم الجمل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيتم خيرا لمروركم الكريم 

دمتم بكل خير ​


----------



## عايد البدري (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## fadi-n (29 يناير 2012)

ال____________ف شك____________________ر
اخي الكريم


----------

